# [SOLVED] Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

Hey guys I just bought a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H laptop because my last laptop died. The computer I got comes with windows vista, grrrrrrrrrr, which i hate it. I now that some of the SR series for sony you can downgrade and they have the drivers for windows xp, but for this laptop I did not find the drivers in the sonystyle website for windows xp. I was wondering if anyone knew a way that I could still downgrade to xp, upgrade in my opinion, and get the necessary drivers for the computer to run great, i dont't want the blue screen coming up lol when I try to downgrade to xp which I know can happen if you don't downgrade properly.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

I hope you are still on Vista and have not started the XP installation yet... I mean not before you read the steps here: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html

Of course that is for a different brand/model.. but the steps (may be not the drivers) especially the first part is key to the whole thing. Running Everest or PC Wizard would give you a list of devices that you currently have. Based on that list you can now look for each individual driver for XP. This is the hard part as not all models/series but Google is your friend.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

lol yeah I still am on vista, haha the funny thing is that I don't even have the laptop yet, I just ordered today. I am sorry if i am going to sound like a noob but I thought that you need the drivers from the sonystyle website or the computer will malfunction. I now that sony provides some xp drivers so some of their sr series, but what sucks is that for the model SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H they do not have the drivers for windows xp. If it is possible could you tell me or show me a website that would give me steps on how to downgrade to xp, and where I would be able to find the necessary driver that would work with xp, and I have read on google that downgrading from vista to xp may mess up your bios if you don't change the bios setting, something about that vista bios uses SATA or something like that, thankx with all the help for anyone can help me.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*



godfather17 said:


> lol yeah I still am on vista, haha the funny thing is that I don't even have the laptop yet, I just ordered today. I am sorry if i am going to sound like a noob but I thought that you need the drivers from the sonystyle website or the computer will malfunction. -- not necessarily.. Sony like the others uses parts from Intel or Nvidia or ATI... you can get drivers for a device from them too. What you need from Sony are the utilities and tools like for example the utility that make some buttons function. You will see the buttons that I am talking about when your laptop arrives. Yes, you may be able to downgrade but you may lose some functionality of some buttons.
> 
> I now that sony provides some xp drivers so some of their sr series, but what sucks is that for the model SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H they do not have the drivers for windows xp. If it is possible could you tell me or show me a website that would give me steps on how to downgrade to xp, and where I would be able to find the necessary driver that would work with xp, and I have read on google that downgrading from vista to xp may mess up your bios if you don't change the bios setting, something about that vista bios uses SATA or something like that, thankx with all the help for anyone can help me. -- For the steps. The link I gave you is based on an HP downgrade thanks to the efforts of BCCOMP. The steps would be similar or at least very close to what you will be doing like this one but you have to do some research for your model as we may not have the experience in doing it exactly on a model like yours. The same is true with the drivers.... As I said you need to run Everest or PC Wizard to know what devices you have so you will have an idea on what drivers to get or look for.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

ok thank you. when the laptop arrives i will come back with some more knownledge; I knew that I was going to lose some of the special buttons that come with the computer but I will leave that unsaid, the laptop should arrive in a three to four days than I will come back with more info hopefully you will be around to help me out. Once again thank you.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hey I have one question, is there a way that I can get some of the programs that comes pre-installed in the vista, I would like to have the programs that sony provides like the movie programs and stuff, is there a way that I can copy it from vista and put it on xp


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

also would a windows xp upgrading cd work for the downgrading, I bought the windows xp up grade cd and was wondering if it would work for the downgrade.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

I think you can get them from the recovery CDs that you can create or that goes with your laptop.. what I am not sure is if they will run in XP.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

HI,
Just to put my two sense in.
The first this you will want to do is make a BACKUP CD of the Vista OS. Sony may not supply a Recovery CD, but it should allow you to make a BACKUP Recovery CD. You will need this CD if we can not get this up and running to reinstall Vista.

The second issue will be slipstreaming the Sata Drivers to a "new" XP install CD.
This will allow XP to be installed on your laptop

I have taken a quick look at the specs of this computer and most of the drivers can be found either Intel or Realtek site.

The best thing to do when you do get this Laptop is to run Everest under my signature and post the full report to the thread. This will help me narrow down your drivers.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

oK when i get i will post it up. Do you know if I will be able to find the utilities to make such things as the battery meter level to work.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

You should beable to, but I would like to see the report first.

I do know of some issues:
Blue Ray drive may not play Blue Ray DVD's (XP does not have native support)
FN keys may not work properly
Wireless will work but the led may display a different color.

This is base on other Makes and Models I have downgraded.
Your issues may vary.
Bill


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Ok, but where would I be able to to get the utilities for my laptop because sony doesn't provide it for xp


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

also when I post the specs what should I post just the drivers, I dont know how to use everest that well sorry about all the questions


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Most of the utilities can be found for XP
If you also run BELARC it will post what programs are installed from the factory.
http://www.belarc.com/free_download.html

Unlike Everest this report will tell me for the most part what programs and utilities are installed. Where Everest will tell me the Hardware that is installed.

To run Everest (or Belarc) go to the links I provided and download and run the programs. They will produce a report that you can save and attach to the thread. If you are still not sure, we can run you through it and help you.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

I have used pc wizard before and have been able to find what drivers I have and their model #, isn't everest the same as pc wizard? but if everest is better I will try to figure it out, one thing in everet is that there is no tabs that just says drivers like there is in pc wizard.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Everest provides me with info that PC Wizard does not.
Both programs will list the "name" of the driver (ei. Realtek, Intel, Nvidia), but PC Wizard does not list the "code" I need to find the correct drivers (Everest does).

When you install and run Everest the program is very similar to PC Wizard.
When the scan is done all you have to do is go to the Report tab>Report wizard>ALL Pages>Plain Text.
Save the report and use the Go Advance option and attach the report to the thread.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Ok thank you I will do it when I get the computer thankx with all the help


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Let us know.
Help is what I am here for.
I will guide you to the best of my ability.
Thanks,
Bill:grin:


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Thank you very much, I will let everyone know when the computer gets here


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hey I got the computer today, I am creating the recovery diskcs today also. I am going to upload the info about it tonight and I am planning on doing the downgrading on friday, I wish i could do it today but I have midterms tomorrow which sucks and is getting on my way. I am going to use everest and belarc like you have told me and I will post the info up tonight thank you.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hey here is the everest report. I need help with uploading the belarc report I just copied the address from the internet bar and saved it as a notepad file and uploaded I don't know if this is the right way to do it when using belarc.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hey I reuploaded the belarc report I hope I did it the right way this time.

======================

REMOVED ATTACHMENTS.. they contain product keys... I attached an edited one...

TriggerFinger
=======================


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Take your time.
I will be here, I hope (just kidding).
Bill

Edit: I recieved the reports, but give us some time to review them
Thanks


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

K thank you I will try to check back tomorrow or def Friday morning I will be back, once again Thank you very much that you are giving me BCCOMP I dont now how I would do the downgrade w/o your help


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hi,
One last question?

Is the XP a 32bit or 64bit OS


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

I don't know at the moment when I get home I will check and post it up as soon as possible, but I believe it is a 64bit.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

I know that the vista right now if a 64bit, that I know for sure


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hey BCCOMP how can i find out if the xp cd is a 32 or 64 bit if I put the cd in and go to browse would I be able to find out if it is 32 bit or 64 bit that way?


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

The original XP CD should have that info on its face or label that says if it is for 32 bit or 64bit...


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

the xp os is a 32 bit not 64 as i thought


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hi,
Thanks for the reply.

We have two choices here.

If you have a USB Floppy we can use it to install the Sata driver.
If not you will have to SLIPSTREAM the driver to a "NEW" XP CD.

On a good note, I have found a Sony System with the EXACT same specs as your machine (except CPU, but this should not make a difference)

Yours:
http://www.docs.sony.com/release/SPECS/VGNSR220JH_mksp.pdf

The Model I found with XP Drivers:
http://www.docs.sony.com/release/SPECS/VGNSR130EB_mksp.pdf

From this info you can use the Drivers (XP) for this model.
We may have to find a few odd balls, but this should work.

XP Drivers for a VGN-SR130E (Same specs as a VGN-SR220JH):
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-list.pl?mdl=VGNSR130E&SelectOS=7

Sata driver you need to install XP (Either Slipstream or Floppy):
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=VGNSR130E&upd_id=3748&os_id=7

Note: The Directions for a USB Floppy

This is what you may loose (according to SONY):
http://esupport.sony.com/perl/news-item.pl?template=EN&news_id=221


I am not saying this is going to be impossible (It will not), but you will also need these programs that are XP compatible:

A DVD player Program (Win DVD, Power DVD, etc.)
Burning Program (Roxio, Nero, etc)
Anti-Virus/Spyware (Not too worried about these as we can suggest free ones)
Office Programs (Word, Excel, Power Point etc.) I can give you a link to Open Office which is compatible to XP office (Free)

This is just the basics and am trying to enlighten you as what you will need.
You will loose some of the programming (Vista Programs) due to the fact they are not XP compatible.

Now I need to know if you wish to go through with this. 
Also, if you are going to slipstream the drivers or if you have a USB Floppy drive.

Thanks,
Bill

PS- To you both, I am not getting responses for some reason.
If I miss your post, PLEASE PM me.

*TriggerFinger*: You are more than WELCOME to double check my findings. 

*godfather17*: I will admit I am not in the best of health. 
So I am glad TriggerFinger is here to back me up. I also hope you will review my findings and decide what way you wish to go. I Know you have PAID alot for this computer, but I am trying to enlighten you and consider your options.
I will be here to HELP you along the way!


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hi Bill,

Not here to double check or review your findings... not in a position nor have enough skills to do that. Just trying to cover for you and help out if ever the inquiry is within my skill range. :grin:

Before I forget why I hijacked your thread... Bill, man... how do you do that? I mean find a similar model that has XP drivers... man.... ray:

OK.. gotta go.. good luck with this one... hit me up if you need help in looking for other drivers... hunting for drivers using Device Instance ID is pretty exciting for me. :laugh:

Shan


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Thank you very much, BCCOMP AND TRIGGERFINGER, you guys are the best. I have considered my options and I do want to install the xp os, as I already hate vista and I love xp. I called sony and they are shipping me a factory recovery disk that will be here on Wednesday the lastest so if the xp installation does go well I will stay stuck with vista. I will be doing the installation tomorrow morning as I am really tired right now and I do not want to make stupid mistakes. I will slipstream the SATA driver the the xp cd by using nlite. 


p.s. BCCOMP I hope you feel better soon from what ever you have and once again thank you for taking time out of life and helping me out


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

HI,
I see you are going to slipstream the drivers.
This is the hardest part.
Just be sure you use a *NEW* CD to install the files needed for XP and the Sata Driver.

DO NOT install the Sata Driver to your XP CD, you need a *NEW Blank CD *to slipstream the drivers. 

Also make sure you EXTRACT the Sata Driver before you slipstream it to your CD
(you may have already known this)

Thanks,
Bill

TriggerFinger:


> Before I forget why I hijacked your thread... Bill, man... how do you do that? I mean find a similar model that has XP drivers... man....


No hijacking even concidered.
Glad to have you for backup.
I will PM you and tell you my secret.

Hint:
GOOGLE
EVEREST Report


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

thank you, I have slippstreamed the SATA driver and it went good. I will come back tomorrow after I try to install the windows xp on the computer


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

I will be here,
Also tired so I will catch you in the morning.
Bill


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hey guys I actually started tonight lol, it is 2:17 AM right now and the windows installed perfectly but there are a few problems, a lot of the drivers that I downloaded from the link you have provided me do not work when I try to install them the following message comes up "This update in not intended for use with your computer model." One of the most import I was able to use it like the wireless driver, I can connect without a problem but such things as the audio driver and many more are not work. I will check back in the morning.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hey here are the drivers that I could not install. I am attaching a file that has to picture of the divice manager that shows which drivers are not install i guess.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hi,

Just to give you an advise on what to do with the list you gave in the attachment...

Go through each one of the devices with yellow marks in Device Manager. Right-click on each device, select *Properties* and click on *DETAILS* tab. Take note of each one's DEVICE INSTANCE ID... 

Post back with the list of all the DEVICE INSTANCE IDs...


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Ok Here are the list with the Device instance ID, but one thing first when I check how many GBs of ram I have it only says that I have 2.84 GB when I am supposed to have 4.0 GB is that something you guys can help me out with also? The list is attached.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Also guys my cpu speed is 796 MHz when it is supposed to be 2.0 GHz


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hi,
Sorry to be out of the loop here.
Your post are comming through my Spam folder for some reason.

Anyhow, Sony wants to be a pain and look for a "code" when you attempt to install the drivers.

See if this link will allow you to install the drivers:
http://www.sony-asia.com/support/download/278411

They do not specify your model, but the "code" maybe different.
Please try to see if these drivers will install from the list (Once you accept the agreement):
6. To install Intel Graphics Driver 
7. To install KB835221 (Optional)
8. To install Audio driver 
12
13

I am also putting together some of the Drivers you posted in error:
I have compiled a couple of the main drivers incase the above link does not work for you.

*Error Codes*:
*Video Controller*- PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A43&SUBSYS_9033104D&REV_07\3&11583659&0&11
*Video Controller *(VGA Compatible)- PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_2A42&SUBSYS_9033104D&REV_07\3&11583659&0&10

*Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator*:
http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Det...&OSFullName=Windows* XP Home Edition&lang=eng

*AUDIO*:

YOU WILL NEED TO INSTALL THE MS UAA DRIVER First:
http://geekswithblogs.net/lorint/archive/2006/06/11/81540.aspx

Scroll down to Q888111 and select XP SP2

Error Code:
*Audio Device ID*- HDAUDIO\FUNC_01&VEN_10EC&DEV_0262&SUBSYS_104D2D00&REV_1003\4&20BC933D&0&0001

*Realtek High Definition Audio*:
http://www.realtek.com.tw/downloads...=24&Level=4&Conn=3&DownTypeID=3&GetDown=false

*Network Controller*: Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller

Error code:
*Ethernet Controller*- PCI\VEN_11AB&DEV_4354&SUBSYS_9033104D&REV_12\4&1A9C2D41&0&00E0

*Marvell Yukon 88E8040 PCI-E Fast Ethernet Controller*
http://www.marvell.com/drivers/driverSearchResults.do?currentPage=2&searchType=2
The 4th one on the list

This should get your Video, Audio, Ethernet working.


Let me know what errors you have remaining.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

okay thank you I have to head out to a couple of hours but as soon as I am back I will try the drivers and come back with answers, thank you once again.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hey BCCOMP one thing is that I do not have the XP SP2 I have the SP3


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Thanks man a lot of the drivers did work. The following drivers do not work will attached the files.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Try this one for the bluetooth...

http://www.radarsync.com/driver/d275390-alps_ugpz9_bcm2046
or 
http://digiex.net/attachments/drive...er-windows-xp-sp2-sp3-bluetoothxp_bcm2046.zip

For the Fingerprint sensor:
http://www.upek.com/support/downloads/drivers/windows.asp

For HDAUDIO:
http://esupport.sony.com/US/perl/swu-download.pl?mdl=VGNSZ381P&upd_id=2083&os_id=7


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Hey the fingerprint worked but the HDAUDIO installed but there is still a yellow icon in the device management for it, and for the blutooth I couldn't download because one site is down for maintenance and the other one says I can't get the file because the site doesn't allow it. ALSO THIS IS WHAT IS BUGGING; THE COMPUTER SAYS THAT I ONLY HAVE 2.84 GB OF RAM when I Know I have 4.00 GB of ram, do you guys know how to fix that problem.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

I tested the Bluetooth driver link.. try the radarsync one... I just downloaded the driver.

Try this link for HDAUDIO... http://www.versiontracker.com/dyn/moreinfo/win/112526


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

hey the bluetooth one installed but it asked to turn on my bluetooth but i didn't know how too so I clicked cancell but there is still an icon for bluetooth on the toolbar, however, when you look in the device manager the yellow ? is still there for the bluetooth. the HDAUDIO did not work because it is for vista. thanks for the help again.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

and do you know what is up with the ram in the computer why it is saying that it is 2.84 GB when it is suppose to be 4 GB.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

hey when I try to install the HDAUDIO it tries to install and than a error comes up that says "Driver Installation Failed: Could not find the MODEM device for this driver."


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

As for turning ON/OFF the bluetooth... may be it is in the Users Manual. Do check it out... it may be a switch or a key combination. 

IMO it is marked yellow because you CANCELLED the installation. May be you should uninstall first in Device Manager and install the bluetooth driver. I suggest you familiarize yourself on how to use your laptop.... for example on how to use the bluetooth or the wireless.

Try this for the HDAUDIO/MODEM http://www.downloadatoz.com/driver/download_59242.html

Also try to install this: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/fil...+XP+Professional&lang=eng&strOSs=44&submit=Go!


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Thank you everything worked there is no yellow ? in the device manager anymore. you guys are the the best. but do you guys know how to fix the problem that I am having with the ram in my computer i Know i have 4 GB installed but it says my computer only has 2.84 GB of ram when I should have 4GB.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

hey the chipset from the last link did not work because it said it wasn't for the right computer, I guess that was to try to fix the problem ram problem that I am having, I hope we (you guys really b/c you guys are the best) can fix this problem.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Check in BIOS settings on how big is allocated for your video card. Also since you are using 32bit XP, I believe it will only have 3.2 to 3.5GB of usable RAM.

This is also shown using PC Wizard http://www.cpuid.com/download/pcw2008_v1871.exe

Run PC Wizard. Click on the Video icon on the left panel. Next click on Video Card on the upper right panel. Details will be shown on the lower right panel of the PC Wizard window.

Get the one for GM chipset (although I think you do not need this): http://www.intel.com/support/chipsets/sb/CS-029319.htm


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

i did the pc wizard thing. but I dont know how to fix it, 3.5GB is better than 2.84GB so I hope there is a way to get at least 3.5GB


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

So what did you see in the PC Wizard? How much is eaten by the video card?

Best if you post a screenshot. Get the Video card details in PC Wizard (follow what I said in my post) and get an screen shot of what you see. Post here so we will see too.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

hey im having some problems posting an attachment hold on i will try again


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

k here is the screenshot


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

It looks like it is currently using 256MB of RAM (I think max is 512MB). So if XP 32bit can use 3.2 to 3.5GB out of your 4GB.. then you are within the range.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

did the screenshot that i took show the right information?


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

If I got a copy of XP that was 64bit would I be able to use all the ram? because I think i can get a copy of xp that is 64bit


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

yep.. it did... I hope you have seen it too so you will know how much is used by your video card.


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

If I got a copy of XP that was 64bit would I be able to use all the ram? because I think i can get a copy of xp that is 64bit


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*



godfather17 said:


> If I got a copy of XP that was 64bit would I be able to use all the ram? because I think i can get a copy of xp that is 64bit


Video card will still eat part of it. Other resources will also get a piece of it too. So I doubt if you will really see exactly the 4GB (may be around 3.7GB) in your system properties. You may want to read on the topic...

http://members.cox.net/slatteryt/RAM.html


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

That is funny because I was just talking to a friend today and he said that he had read an article about exactly that stuff and I think it is that same article, but if I get a friend that has a copy that is 64bit I will probably try to switch because I want the most ram as possible. Thank you for all your help I couldn't have done it without you guys. 

PS to BCCOMP thank to you too I hope you feel better soon


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

HI ALLray:,
I am having a real issue not getting this thread for some reason:4-dontkno.
I did get your PM's godfather17 (just now).

I am Glad the drivers I linked you to worked:grin:.
Thanks TriggerFinger for the backup and finding the other driversray:.

I am not sure if you did install XP 64bit but if not:

As far as the 64Bit issue and the Ram.
Without the 64bit OS you will not "see" all the Ram as TriggerFinger pointed out.
If you do install XP 64bit, you may run into a driver issue again as some of these drivers may not contain XP 64bit drivers (I am not sure):4-dontkno.

IMO, I would leave XP 32bit. 
It is more compatible with other Hardware and Programs.
XP 32bit will run VERY well on 2GB of Ram

If you wish to proceed with the XP 64bit install:
Make an Image or Clone a backup of this drive. This way if you install XP 64bit and have driver issues (again) you can use the backup to get you up and running. I would do this regardless.

This would be alot easier than going through what you have done again

Then install XP 64bit and see how it goes with the drivers.

As far as an Office Program:
Open Office:
http://download.openoffice.org/

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## godfather17 (Nov 29, 2008)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Sorry about the last pm I hadn't read the thread but I think I will stick with the 32bit, i will only switch if I find it I will need more ram. Thank you once again. 

The open office I didn't use because a friend of my had a free license for his office cd so he gave it to me; but I will keep it so if I need it in the future I can use it. 

Thank you once again for all the help that all you guys have given me.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: Downgrading to xp on a SONY VAIO VGN-SR220J/H*

Glad to hear it.
I hope you enjoy your "new" XP Machine:grin:!
Thanks, TriggerFinger for all you help with this oneray:

Bill


----------

